# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Christopher Nolan's 'Inception' News Megathread

## Dream Guide Team

*Christopher Nolan Pulls Back The Curtain On New Movie "Inception"**io9*He used 35mm film to give those dream sequences their documentary feel, and relied on his knowledge of "*lucid dreaming*," a near-waking state where you *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Awards Daily (blog)*WC10: Christopher Nolan & Warner Bros.**Comic Book Resources**...* somewhat cagey about the plot of the film, Nolan revealed that it was originally written as a heist flick and explored the concept of *lucid dreaming*. *...*Christopher Nolan Pulls Back The Curtain On New Movie "Inception"io9*all 9 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Nolan explores dreams in 'Inception'**Digital Spy**...* revealed that the film - the content of which has so far been kept secret from the public - is a heist movie which explores the idea of *lucid dreaming*. *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

New York Magazine*More 'Inception' Details Beginning to Emerge**Cinematical (blog)**...* the metaphysical aspects of dreaming; the notion of *lucid dreaming*, and the idea that dreams are an alternate reality rather than just a mental state. *...*WC10: Christopher Nolan & Warner Bros.Comic Book ResourcesChristopher Nolan Pulls Back The Curtain On New Movie "Inception"io9*all 20 news articles »*

----------


## J.D.

I can't wait to see this!

----------


## YYNYM

I remember there was a topic saying inception could be about lucid dreaming. It came true! Hopefully, this gets us a lot of traffic!

----------


## J.D.

Avatar all over again.  ::D:  Maybe more so since LD is the main theme.

----------


## YYNYM

Yep. Can't wait to see all the newbies.

----------


## Miyou

Omg! I can't wait!  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Woo! I can't wait to check this thing out. A movie about lucid dreaming, several months after I get into LDing. Good sign?

----------


## Dream Guide Team

ReelzChannel.com*New Inception Viral Video and Photos**ReelzChannel.com*First, four photos have arrived online, as well as a viral video where Nolan interviews dream experts about REM sleep and *lucid dreaming*. *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

The Guardian (blog)*Christopher Nolan's Inception: the first brain-ache blockbuster**The Guardian (blog)*He said he was inspired to write the story, which took him a decade, by his own experiences with *lucid dreaming* during the moments in between sleep and *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid dreams prompts new film, interest**Sioux City Journal*Welcome to the world of *lucid dreaming* which, simply put, is dreaming while being aware you are dreaming. It is the subject of "Inception," a possible *...***

----------


## Xaqaria

This film is required viewing for all members of Dreamviews.com. Pay attention; there will be a test on this material.

----------


## oniman7

I remember there being a big thread on this a while back. Looks like a great movie. Can't wait to see it!

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Wired News

*Mysterious Dream-Share Manual is a Viral Mind-Wipe*
*Wired News*
The subject of our manual is intelligence gathering through attuned external brain waves and guided *lucid dreaming*; the Germans worked with this technology *...*

*and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*New photos, trailer for Inception**The Vine*Mostly, I think, because it reminds me of when I went to uni and was made to write 1500 words on films like Abre los ojos* and the perils of *lucid dreaming*. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Hollywoodnews.com*Leonardo DiCaprio, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, and Christopher Nolan talk 'Inception'**Hollywoodnews.com*Nolan: As far as the dreams go, really I would only point to there are times in my life where I experienced *lucid dreaming*, which is a big feature of *...**and more »*

----------


## ThePreserver

I've been excited to see this since the moment Ellen Page said "We're dreaming...?"

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Alt Film Guide (blog)*Review: Inception**Film School Rejects (blog)*Her introduction to the world of ultimate *lucid dreaming* seems natural, even in the short time she has to acclimate to the idea. *...*Early Buzz: Christopher Nolan's Inception/FILM (blog)*all 39 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Digital Spy*Directed by Christopher Nolan**ComingSoon.net*There are many big ideas at play here, some that will be familiar to those who have read up on *lucid dreaming*, but it's the way Nolan uses this dream theory *...*Review: InceptionFilm School Rejects (blog)Early Buzz: Christopher Nolan's Inception/FILM (blog)*all 450 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Interview: Christopher Nolan Talks Inception**Film.com*CN: As far as the dreams go, really I would only point to times in my life where I experienced *lucid dreaming*, which is a big feature of Inception -- the *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Is Leonardo DiCaprio's Dream Hacking in Inception Really Possible?**Online PR News (press release)**...* major motion pictures, and presents public/academic seminars internationally on dreams, *lucid dreaming*, teaching proving techniques to recall, analyze, *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

MoviesOnline*Christopher Nolan, Leonardo DiCaprio Interview, Inception**MoviesOnline*Christopher Nolan: As far as the dreams go, really I would only point to there are times in my life where I experienced *lucid dreaming*, which is a big *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Indie Wire (blog)*Dreams and Movies: Tracking Back from 'Inception'**Indie Wire (blog)**...* as long as it's *lucid*. Film characters in dreams typically seem to know they're *dreaming*, so I love when they understand that they can do anything. *...**and more »*

----------


## AURON

This article was okay.  The creator obviously knows a thing or two about dream related movies from the past.

----------


## Samael

> During one of the movie’s chase sequences I realized an extra benefit to the concept: it allowed the filmmakers to have characters that don’t conform to the physics real humans are bound by. The surrogates could leap like superheroes.



Haha, that's the thing that bugged me most in Surrogates. Everybody has these awesome superpowered robot-bodies, and they're _walking on the sidewalk_? Dream bigger, people!

On another note, I can't wait to see this movie.

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Is Leonardo DiCaprio's Dream Hacking in Inception Really Possible?**Earthtimes (press release)*He confirms that intentional/*lucid dreaming* and shared dreaming are indeed possible, and that lucid dream induction technology currently exists, *...**and more »*

----------


## CyberHippie

I just saw this movie and it was very interesting.
I have woken up from a dream within a dream, but not a dream within a dream witin a dream.

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Reuters*Dream Technology in DiCaprio's Inception Film May be Real**DaniWeb (blog)*New research suggests that intentional/*lucid dreaming* and shared dreaming are possible. The actual technology for *...*'Inception': Attempting To Address The Big WTF QuestionsMTV.com (blog)Inside 'Inception': Could Christopher Nolan's Dream World Exist in Real Life?ABC NewsChristopher Nolan's 'Inception' Opens Gateway To The Social Media Of DreamsInventorspotAZFamily -Online PR News (press release) -E! Online (blog)*all 2,959 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Reuters*Inception: peering into the science of dreams**New Scientist (blog)*Keen video gamers, probably because they focus on a single task for hours per day, are particularly good at *lucid dreaming*. The dream team of Inception is *...*Dream Technology in DiCaprio's Inception Film May be RealDaniWeb (blog)Inception, review, Trailer video, Watch OnlineFilmyFair'Inception': Attempting To Address The Big WTF QuestionsMTV.com (blog)ABC News -Inventorspot -AZFamily*all 3,122 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

OhmyNews International*Christopher Nolan's dreamscape is a wonder to behold**OhmyNews International**...* attains that special aura of *lucid dreaming*, an experience so impossibly realistic and logical, even if your brain keeps telling you it CANNOT be real. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Reuters*Dream Sharing: Science or Science Fiction?**Huffington Post (blog)*Lucid dreamers do it with great relish, and I'll show you a way you can do it, too, at the end of this piece. Can the *lucid dreaming* heroes of "Inception" *...*Dream Technology in DiCaprio's Inception Film May be RealDaniWeb (blog)Inception: peering into the science of dreamsNew Scientist (blog)What Dreams Could MeanCBS NewsABC News -Inventorspot -FilmyFair*all 2,915 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*The Dream-Sharing Technology of Inception**Tom's Guide*"Still, a future that allows people to exercise some control over dreams"*Lucid dreaming* is a very real thing. Don't thumbs down be, it is real. *...*How to Tame Your NightmaresWall Street Journal (blog)*all 2 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

OUPblog (blog)*Expert: 'Inception' may help open minds to the power of dreams**Reading Eagle*But the experience of *lucid dreaming* - when the dreamer is aware he or she is dreaming and can interact with elements of the dream - is very much real. *...*How to Tame Your NightmaresWall Street Journal (blog)The Dream-Sharing Technology of InceptionTom's GuideSleep Science and InceptionOUPblog (blog)*all 4 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Christopher Nolan brings dreams to life with "Inception"**NewsOK.com*His skill has made... read more "Really, I would only point to... times in my life where I experienced *lucid dreaming*, which is a big feature of 'Inception' *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Richmond.com*'Inception' Movie Review**Richmond.com**...* to his wife Mal (Marion Cotillard), who can now only be seen haunting his dreams, while the couple was exploring the depths of shared *lucid dreaming*. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

MTV.com*Inception - Spellbinding Dreams**Collective Review*Dreams are powerful, *lucid dreaming* is even more profound, Christopher Nolan's has created an amazing journey with Inception. *...*'Inception' cast and crew talk about their dreams...or lack thereofEntertainment WeeklyInception Steals your DreamsBirmingham Weekly*all 315 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

CBC.ca (blog)*Jaw-dropping 'Inception' dreams up new state of mind**Springfield Business Journal*The concept of *lucid dreaming*  a dream wherein the dreamer realizes he is dreaming  was explored by Celia Green in her 1968 study titled Lucid Dreams. *...*Inception - Spellbinding DreamsCollective Review'Inception' cast and crew talk about their dreams...or lack thereofEntertainment WeeklyInception Steals your DreamsBirmingham Weekly*all 371 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Popularity of 'Inception' prompts probing of dreams**South Coast Today*This is known as "*lucid dreaming*," and is apparently something that Nolan has practiced since he was a teenager  which explains a lot about his technique *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

All the buzz in News (blog)*Christopher Nolan's inception creates huge buzz**All the buzz in News (blog)*The science of dreaming used in Christopher Nolan's newest cinematic creation is extremely amazing. Nolan has used *Lucid Dreaming* in his movie  which makes *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Telegraph.co.uk (blog)*Five Things You Need to Know About Inception**E! Online (blog)*From Nolan's real-life crazy dreaming, of course. "There are times in my life where I experienced *lucid dreaming*, which is a big feature of Inception," *...*'Inception' Movie ReviewRichmond.comINCEPTION: Exciting UNKNOWN FACTS ABOUT The MovieHeadliner WatchIs Leonardo DiCaprio's Dream Hacking in Inception Really Possible?Melodika.net (press release)CBC.ca -TV.com -USA Today*all 3,243 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Washington Post*DiCaprio thriller 'Inception' blends science into its fiction**Washington Post*Keen video gamers, probably because they focus on a single task for hours per day, are particularly good at *lucid dreaming*. The dream team of "Inception" is *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Panels on Pages*Nolan's Inception is a metaphysical marvel, it dares us all to dream**Beehive City*The excellent albeit dry insight into *lucid dreaming* Waking Life is a great example. There are countless others that use the fact that the characters are *...*Director's dreams fed 'Inception'Sacramento Bee*all 74 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Inception: 'The most resilient parasite is an idea planted in the unconscious ...**Telegraph.co.uk*There's dreaming, when the sleeping brain processes information and lays down memories. There's *lucid dreaming*, a twilight zone between waking and slumber *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Inception Is A Smash Hit Movie, But Is Lucid Dreaming A Fantasy Or A Real ...**The Open Press (press release)*The recent smash hit movie, Inception, is a testament to the interest the subject of *lucid dreaming* holds for the public. Author Alysa Braceau gives us a *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

The Guardian (blog)*Inception intrigues the experts**Montreal Gazette*There's dreaming, when the sleeping brain processes information and lays down memories. There's *lucid dreaming*, a twilight zone between waking and slumber *...*Nolan's Inception is a metaphysical marvel, it dares us all to dreamBeehive CityDreams.......unlimited | Inception (2010) Hollywood Film Review - WBRi exclusiveWashington Bangla Radio (blog)Director's dreams fed 'Inception'Sacramento Bee*all 110 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Alt Film Guide (blog)*Lucid scheming**Prague Post**...* both of which take place intermittently in various states of shared *dreaming* where the laws of nature only loosely apply, would be to understate the *...*Inception intrigues the expertsMontreal GazetteNolan's Inception is a metaphysical marvel, it dares us all to dreamBeehive CityDreams.......unlimited | Inception (2010) Hollywood Film Review - WBRi exclusiveWashington Bangla Radio (blog)Sacramento Bee*all 141 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*The Science Of 'Inception'**Forbes*Another idea Inception director Christopher Nolan based his movie on was *lucid dreaming*, in which the sleeper is aware he is dreaming and can even exert *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

E! Online (blog)*The Intellectual Mystery of 'Inception'**Consortium News*To enter the mind of another, Cobb and his team must perform an act of *lucid dreaming*, dreaming without losing consciousness in such a way that they can *...*Inception intrigues the expertsMontreal GazetteNolan's Inception is a metaphysical marvel, it dares us all to dreamBeehive CityDreams.......unlimited | Inception (2010) Hollywood Film Review - WBRi exclusiveWashington Bangla Radio (blog)Prague Post -Sacramento Bee*all 147 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Scientific American*Inception's dream ideas 'not pure fantasy'**Ninemsn*The film Inception, which was released in Australia last week, is based around the idea of *lucid dreaming*  being aware you are asleep while you are in a *...*How Can You Control Your Dreams?Scientific American*all 8 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

HitFix (blog)*Revisiting 'Inception': A spoiler-heavy explanation of the year's trippiest film**HitFix (blog)*His own work in *lucid dreaming* first led Dom and Mal to one another, then led them into the places where the tragedy that destroyed them took place. *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*'Inception' in Real Life? Researchers Rewrite Nightmares of PTSD Patients**ABC News*"*Lucid dreaming*" techniques help sleepers gain control over their subconscious. The Austin, Texas, mother has jumped out of bed in terror thinking someone *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Real Life 'Inception': How To Guide Your Dreams (VIDEO)**Huffington Post (blog)*Psychologists sometimes prescribe this type of "*lucid dreaming*" -- the ability to become conscious mid-dream and thus, control your dream world -- as a form *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Scientific American (blog)*Inception is a clunker, but lucid dreaming is cool**Scientific American (blog)*The Dutch psychiatrist Frederik Willem van Eeden coined the term "*lucid dreaming*" in 1913, but descriptions of dreams in which you know you're dreaming date *...*Real Life 'Inception': How To Guide Your Dreams (VIDEO)Huffington Post (blog)*all 2 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

CBC.ca*The science of Inception**CBC.ca*Another idea Inception director Christopher Nolan based his movie on was *lucid dreaming*, in which the sleeper is aware he is dreaming and can even exert *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*The science behind the hit movie 'Inception'**ABC7Chicago.com*August 4, 2010 (PRESS RELEASE) -- The movie raises questions about what is possible: planting ideas in someone else's mind, *lucid dreaming* (knowing you are *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*The Science Of 'Inception'**Channel News Asia*Another idea Inception director Christopher Nolan based his movie on was *lucid dreaming*, in which the sleeper is aware he is dreaming and can even exert *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*The Movie Inception Takes Lucid Dreaming Mainstream**Moviematics*For teens, the popular trend in TV and movies lately is definitely vampires, but what about for older audiences? Law & Order, NCIS and countless other cop *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

KSMU Radio*Movie Inception Sparks Intrigue in Dreams**KSMU Radio*Norris says there are many things explored in the movie that are possible, like *lucid dreaming*, group dreams, and influencing dreams. *...*Best and Worst Computer Hacking MoviesMoviematicsThe Science Of 'Inception'Channel News Asia*all 14 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

New University Online*The Prodigious 'Inception'**New University Online*Inspired by the experience of *lucid dreaming* and dream incubation, Inception is Nolan's most ambitious film to date, and is so far the most unique and *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Ely Standard*Christopher Nolan's 'Inception' generates movie buzz**The Dartmouth*Nolan first began brainstorming the plot for Inception over nine years ago, basing the concept of the movie off of ideas about *lucid dreaming* and reality *...*Inception  A Course in the MiraculousMoviematics*all 56 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

HitFix (blog)*Finally... as promised... 'Inception': One Last Kick**HitFix (blog)*It is little wonder Dom, expert in *lucid dreaming*, retreated into the world that he knew he could control when the real world betrayed him. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Dreamscape  The Art of Inception**Moviematics*Interestingly I had been writing a lot about astral projection and *lucid dreaming* over the past few weeks, yet had no idea that this was the focus of the *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Inception Limited Edition Blu-ray details**Filmonic (blog)*Dream of Consciousness: Taking some of the most fascination and cutting-edge dream research to date on *lucid dreaming*, leading scientist to make the case *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Nolan's 'Inception' on Disc Dec. 7**Home Media Magazine*Dreams: Cinema of the Subconscious showcases the latest cutting-edge dream research on *lucid dreaming*, and scientists make the case that the dream world *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Flix 66*Leonardo DiCaprio is bringing Inception to Blu-ray in December**Flix 66**...* on *lucid dreaming*, top scientists make the case that the dream world is not an altered state of consciousness, but a fully functional parallel reality. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Professor: 'Inception'-Like Dreaming More Common**MyFox Philadelphia*(NewsCore) - *Lucid dreaming* -- in which people are aware that they are in a dream and can therefore manipulate it -- is real and becoming more common, *...*Science wakes up to people's increasing ability to manipulate their own dreamsThe Australian*all 8 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Inception DVD / Bluray Details**MoviesOnline*DREAMS: CINEMA OF THE SUBCONSCIOUS  Taking some of the most fascinating and cutting-edge dream research to-date on *lucid dreaming*, top scientists make the *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*'Inception': The Burden of Dreams**PopMatters*As these characters cascade through levels of *lucid dreaming*, they are pursued by Shade Mal (Marion Cotillard)Cobb's dead wife who is now a villainous *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Globe and Mail*Reliance Big Home Video Releases Inception On Bluray & DVD**India PRwire (press release)**...* signature moments; Dreams: Cinema of the subconscious - Taking some of the most fascinating and cutting-edge dream research to-date on *lucid dreaming*, *...*'Inception': The Burden of *Dreams*PopMatters*all 392 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*DVD Review: Inception.**Canada.com*Backed by surreal imagery, this eye-opening feature discusses the concept of ``*lucid dreaming*,'' in which the dreamer is aware that she or he is dreaming. *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*'Infinite potential of human mind'**National Post*Backed by surreal imagery, this eye-opening feature discusses the concept of "*lucid dreaming*," in which the dreamer is aware that she or he is dreaming. *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Inception's old-school effects add to impact**Vancouver Sun*Backed by surreal imagery, this eye-opening feature discusses the concept of "*lucid dreaming*," in which the dreamer is aware that she or he is dreaming. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Why Inception should win the best picture Oscar - video**The Guardian*After I saw Inception, I started researching *lucid dreaming* and have even experienced it whilst knowing I was dreaming. Or was I dreaming that I was aware that I was having a *lucid dream*? More reserach required. It's awfully fun. *...**and more »*

----------

